# Can feeder rats make good pets?



## SmileyDJingles

Hi,

We have a new pet shop in town and it's really great, but it sells feeder rats
and mice. I know the snakes have to eat too and I love snakes, but every time I
see the feeder rats I want to save one or two. Can feeder rats make good pets?

I have two dachunds and they are great hunters, so they wouldn't have much to no
out of the cage time if I had rats. Can rats be happy without coming out of
their cage very much? It would be better than being eaten by a snake, right?
Or would it? I've never had a rat, but I know they are very smart.


----------



## Alexc844

Feeder rats aren't handled much, but if you are willing to work with them, yes they can make just as good a pet as any other rat. Higgins, (my number one man) was a feeder baby, and he is my heart. As far as out of the cage time goes, people suggest at least an hour a day. Perhaps you could let them play in the bathroom with the door shut? If not, no, I don't think it is fair to have them. Although my rats don't necessarily get to run around an hour a day, I do make sure to get each of them out of the cage and interact with them daily.


----------



## SmileyDJingles

Thanks so much! 

I think my bathroom could be made rat proof. I could do an hour a day even after work.

I know I'd want males, I read they are more cuddly. Are they happier in groups or by themselves?

The pet shop usually has three at time. If was planing to buy two and they had three, I'd go ahead and buy all three. I don't know if I'd have the heart to leave any behind. : So how big a cage would I need for three males.


----------



## Stace87

Definitely get at least 2 if you go ahead, rats shouldn't be kept alone - they're socible critters. The suggested minimum space is 2 cubic feet per rat. If you google "rat cage calculator" you'll find a calculator you can input cage dimensions into and it tells you the maximum number of rats its suitable for. Remember to choose the 2 cubic feet space allowance if the calculator has various options. Many people prefer to stay 1 or 2 rats below the maximum capacity to ensure they have plenty of space.


----------



## lilspaz68

Are these babies or adults? Feeder rats are often the same as pet rats just meant to be eaten. If they get them from a mill it just means the plainer colours (less saleable on the petstore front) with their fancier silbings going as pets.

If you get babies, you have a lifetime to work with them, but older rats may be more difficult. I have taken in young and older feeders and they are all lovely. 

Its just a label, and sadly usually means less socialization


----------



## SmileyDJingles

Thank you so much for the help!

Is this cage ok for three male rats? 
http://www.petco.com/product/15487/...erret-Home.aspx?CoreCat=FerretHPCagesHabitats

I used a rat cage calculator and it said it could hold up to six rats, so it would be great for three, right? Are the bars to far a part for young rats?

The pet shop usally sells young adults(I think they're young adults.), but they had young ones today. They were about the size of a adult gerbil and a half. Like the size a gerbil would be if you streched it. I know, I'm weird.  Man it was hard not to buy some! I didn't have anywhere to put them, so that helped a lot! :

Is three rats harder to take care of than two? Are they happier with three than two?


----------



## Ridley_89

I work in a pet store and we sell rats that are for pets or feeders, they are mainly ones that aren't sprayed for lice which would kill a snake if they ate it but are just like any other rat.

The only harder part about keeping 3 compared to 2 would be trying to keep track of them when they are out of the cage together, they will eat and drink a little more food, the cage will get a tiny bit dirtier faster than with 2.


----------



## lilspaz68

That is large bar spacing which won't keep in rats under 300 grams of any sex. That will easily take 3 rats and 3 is a very good little colony to start with 

Do you have your heart set on feeders? why not rescue rats in your area? Rats that need a home desperately and possibly used to be feeders?


----------



## Jaguar

Feeder rats can make as good as a companion as any other rat, but be careful in your picking. Look for any obvious health problems, such as sneezing, wheezing, wet breathing, porphyrin around their nose/eyes, little activity, etc... Be wary if boys and girls are together as the girls will likely be pregnant. Boys generally are more laid back and squishable than girls, but they do tend to be stinkier and more territorial. That cage is great for 2 or 3 but as mentioned the bar spacing is 1" and so any young rats or small girls will be able to squeeze out. Plus the pee river shelves and ladders are hard to clean unless lined with fleece or other fabric, and the lack of a full/large door makes cleaning a bit difficult. 

(Holy crap, the pet store here wants $450 for that cage, lol)


----------



## SmileyDJingles

Thank you for all the help!!

I wouldn't mind getting rats from a rescue group, but I live in Dublin GA and there's not much to choose from here. Everything is an hour or more away here. It's so nice to FINALLY have a pet shop in town. But I have been keeping an eye on petfinder.com. A rat needing to be rescued is a rat needing to be rescued to me, feeder or not. Ether way is fine with me. ;D

After going crazy looking for a cage with the right bar spacing, a big enough door, big enough, and for $100 or less, I've decided to just build a cage. I think I can do it.


----------



## lilspaz68

BEFORE you build it, run your plans by members here...there's some major do's and don't's with cagebuilding you may not think of yourself.


----------



## pisces_chick

my rat jitters,i got her free off craigslist..her owners were feeder breeders and hes might jittery..but i love her regardless,we have unspoken understanding.he allows me to handle her and move her,but she doesn't like to cuddle...i love jitters..
neat fact because of jitters i ended up with 16 rats.her beeders didn't separate so she came to me pregnant


----------



## Dannie94

OMG! They make the most wonderful pets, you do have to work with them an awful lot, but once they earn your trust they are so lovable and adorable. I recently "rescued" a feeder rat, and on the second night of having her she was sleeping by my side while I was watching TV. It does take quite a lot of patience for feeders to earn your trust, but as long as you get them out every day for at least an hour or more, they are wonderful. But do beware, they might have problems, when I got mine she had to be taken to the vet, as she had an upper respiratory disease, but most pet stores will treat the animal free of charge as long as it is within their warranty date. Good luck on your rattie adventures!!


----------



## TamSmith

They CAN make good pets but I always advise against it. Besides the heartbreak that can come from many health issues, by "saving" them, you are making it possible for the rat mill that bread them make more money to breed more. 

It's a sad, vicious cycle.


----------



## leesha

All my girls have been feeders, and they've all been the best little girls you could ask for!


----------



## lilspaz68

TamSmith said:


> They CAN make good pets but I always advise against it. Besides the heartbreak that can come from many health issues, by "saving" them, you are making it possible for the rat mill that bread them make more money to breed more.
> 
> It's a sad, vicious cycle.


There's very little difference overall of pet store rats and feeders...although some feeder breeders may breed indiscriminately and there may be health issues, as for temperament just like every other rat you take your chances. A lot of my rescues were feeders and are awesome rats.


----------



## TamSmith

lilspaz68 said:


> TamSmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> They CAN make good pets but I always advise against it. Besides the heartbreak that can come from many health issues, by "saving" them, you are making it possible for the rat mill that bread them make more money to breed more.
> 
> It's a sad, vicious cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> There's very little difference overall of pet store rats and feeders...although some feeder breeders may breed indiscriminately and there may be health issues, as for temperament just like every other rat you take your chances. A lot of my rescues were feeders and are awesome rats.
Click to expand...

I'd much rather adopt a rat than contribute to mills. Both my rescues are amazing.


----------



## lilspaz68

TamSmith said:


> lilspaz68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TamSmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> They CAN make good pets but I always advise against it. Besides the heartbreak that can come from many health issues, by "saving" them, you are making it possible for the rat mill that bread them make more money to breed more.
> 
> It's a sad, vicious cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> The first person got the rat for free, no lining of pockets there...as for "rescuing" from feeder bins, its a personal choice and not one I would make either, since I do real rescue.
> 
> There's very little difference overall of pet store rats and feeders...although some feeder breeders may breed indiscriminately and there may be health issues, as for temperament just like every other rat you take your chances. A lot of my rescues were feeders and are awesome rats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd much rather adopt a rat than contribute to mills. Both my rescues are amazing.
Click to expand...


----------



## ArmyWife3409

I just wanna say that I saved my first baby from a feeder bin, and he is the sweetest little thing I've ever had. I think I lucked out with him, but I just want to say that it is possible...


----------



## Raynes Mom

One of the most awesome rats I have ever had was a feeder rat!! So yes, they just may take more time and patients.


----------

